# The Heater Body Suit



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the Heater Body Suit? It seems like good idea, but the cost is so high, I'd probably never get one. I might be able to justify it if it was absolutely perfect and I came into some extra cash. Anybody have one? Positive or negative?


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*pretty cool*

my buddy last year had his 50th wedding anniversary and his kids wanted to get them something nice, like a new deck or great big plasma tv, but he was like, "heck if i wanted any of those things i would just buy them", but one thing that he WOULDN't ever buy for themselves was a couple of those suits...so wah-la!

They are too cool, he and his wife although up there in age, take off in the middle of winter on their honda silverwing in 25 degrees and never feel a thing going down the road at 80 mph, (and they are getting "colder older"), he also takes it to the tree stand and can sit all day regardless of temperature/wind/rain...

I may have to get one too...


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

You would not believe how warm they are. Every single customer I have sold one to absolutely loves it. They are definitely different than what we are used to wearing, but boy do they do exactly what they are supposed to, KEEP YOU WARM !!!

FF


----------



## K9-26 (Oct 25, 2006)

I was in your boat last season...kept thinkin about it but did not want to spend the coin. I need to be comfortable and warm to keep from fidgiting and enjoy a productive hunt. After reading the reviews I broke down last season and got one. It was a great buy for several reasons. Keeps ya beyond warm from 40* and below. Dress light walking to the stand, which keeps ya from sweating, and put it on there. And since it covers your whole body, any movement inside is concealed. I could really go on. PM me if ya have any other questions.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*oops*

you guys are talking about something different than I was, (sorry)
i looked at that thing, pretty cool, this is what I was referring to though...

http://www.gerbing.com/Powersports/

you can click on outerwear or liners under products or technology to see how it works, pretty impressive


----------



## Blownsvt (Nov 1, 2008)

i have been thinking about one of these as well. my dad and I hunt all the way through dec. 31st and here in MN that means temps in the low teens and single digits if not lower. Always wondered how well they worked or if they were too bulky to use in a smaller stand.


----------



## RyanB (Nov 14, 2004)

*I absolutely love mine....*

Used mine Friday for the first time this year. Temp was in the low 30s, and all I was wearing was UA cold gear thermals and a sweatshirt, well pants of course too. I was quite warm my entire sit. Best part for me is I don't normally have to wear thicker socks or toe heaters any more, and I can wear thinner gloves.

I sit an a enclosed treestand (meaning there's a front bar) and don't have a problem using the suit.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Appreciate the input. Anyone have any problems? If it's as good as everyone is saying, one problem I might have is that I'll fall asleep in the stand and not get home until 2 in the morning!


----------



## njflinger (Jan 27, 2007)

*hbs*

they are as good as they say they are I love mine I get to hunt till feb. in nj and gets a little cold by then but no problem with the bow out of it they usualy have a pre christmas sale thats when I got mine 
denny


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

No trouble getting it off at the moment of truth?


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Love mine! I too put off buying one of these for many years and I wish I hadn't. I finally made the plunge and bought one. Can't believe how warm it is. I really love wearing lighter clothes underneath and not worrying about anything interfering with my shooting.

The only problem: my son has taken over mine and I now need to buy two more. One for him and one for my daughter. Need to find a sponsor on here that sells them :thumbs_up
Dan


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

One eye, PM SENT !

FF


----------



## Lrgmouth (Jan 23, 2008)

I was thinking about one. Thinking you could stay in the stand when others would be by the woodstove.
They ain't cheap!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Are they waterproof if it's raining?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

*Stupid Question of the Day*



bigtim said:


> They are too cool, he and his wife although up there in age, take off in the middle of winter on their honda silverwing in 25 degrees and never feel a thing going down the road at 80 mph, (and they are getting "colder older"), he also takes it to the tree stand and can sit all day regardless of temperature/wind/rain...


How does he control the bike if the suit has no arms? Not bashin' ya, just got a funny picture in my mind when I read yr post. But I'd love to have something like that when I ride in Dec/Jan... :darkbeer:


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

They might make a waterproof one.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Lrgmouth said:


> I was thinking about one. Thinking you could stay in the stand when others would be by the woodstove.
> They ain't cheap!



The cost is what stops me. Apparently, everyone who has one, loves it. I wish I could see one.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

They have a treated water resistant model.

FF


----------



## MNDan (Nov 24, 2004)

I have one of the older ones back when the had Predator Fall Grey, and I love it! Wouldn't leave home without it. Wish they still offered the original Predator camo - simply the best camo design ever!

People always fret about the cost, but you can spend less on your insulated camo since you won't need the heavily insulated stuff anymore. Perhaps that will help a bit. Or you can just treat yourself to one of the nicest products around. Guys upgrade their bows every year at a loss of $100's of dollars, but won't spend a little extra on comfort - weird. :embara:


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

I know someone who has one and they say it is very warm. Only thing is he uses it during the gun season. 

What I'd like to know is:

How easy is it to shoot in?
How comfortable would you be unzipping it, getting it off your shoulders, in one of those instances where a deer appears "out of nowhere" and is near your tree? You know the ones where you're looking in one direction and the next thing you know you have a deer 50 yards away, is trotting towards your tree and is in front of you before you can even grab your bow.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

MNDan said:


> I have one of the older ones back when the had Predator Fall Grey, and I love it! Wouldn't leave home without it. Wish they still offered the original Predator camo - simply the best camo design ever!
> 
> People always fret about the cost, but you can spend less on your insulated camo since you won't need the heavily insulated stuff anymore. Perhaps that will help a bit. Or you can just treat yourself to one of the nicest products around. Guys upgrade their bows every year at a loss of $100's of dollars, but won't spend a little extra on comfort - weird. :embara:


Believe me, I get a new bow like once every 15 years. I do not have a lot of disposible income-especially these days. In order to get one, I'll probably have to sell something else (a firearm, for instance). So, I want to be sure it does what they say it does.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Between what I've read on here and other sites, I'm all but convinced. If only I had the cash....


----------



## ccooper (Aug 6, 2006)

Fletch Helical said:


> I know someone who has one and they say it is very warm. Only thing is he uses it during the gun season.
> 
> What I'd like to know is:
> 
> ...



This guy has a very good point. Let see, buck has appeared at 25 yards from your stand and you are zipped up in a sleeping bag. That should be interesting.


----------



## danbear (Nov 12, 2005)

The zipper on them are relatively quiet if you wrap your index finger around it when you pull it down. To say the least they are warm, But the downfall of the suits is that if you are using a climber and put it on once you are up it it almost impossible to get comfortable in the seat. Everything is very tight. and there is no room to move. I have used two different climbers with this suit now and I'm trying a third this gun season here in Wi. I will let you know how it goes on a week or so. I do like these suit though.


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

I used mine yesterday for the first time and I really am impressed with how warm it kept me with the temp around 25 and a 5-10 mph wind. That being said it is a little tricky getting into it on a stand with a small platform. I'm sure that with more practice I will get better at it. I am a little concerned about the moment of truth and the noise and motion getting into postion. Overall it is well made and the company was fantastic to deal with, they answered all my questions and were very helpful.


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 23, 2004)

*Easy use....*

I have a HBS and shooting a bow while wearing the suit is NO Problem.....with the internal shoulder harness the outer suit will slip off of your shoulders with ease and your ready to shoot....the HeaterBody Suit webpage has some videos of how the suit works while bowhunting from a treestand....I have had mine several years and I can't say enough GOOD things about it!....if you have any questions about the HBS send me a PM and I can annswer them.....


----------



## rschettler (Nov 19, 2007)

*Easy to get out*

The HBS is great, I got my buck this year while using mine. It was cold and very windy that day and it was 10:10 in the morning, I don't think I would have lasted without it. The buck came in on my right side, where I only have a small shooting lane so I had to get up and turn around and shoot very quickly. The HBS did not slow me down at all, Its very easy to get out of.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

I love mine. I've had it for years now, and it's holding up great and keeps me warm like you cannot believe. I haven't spent money on anything to keep me warm (jackets, long jonhs, heat packs, etc) since I got it, so I'd say it likely saves me money longterm.

Yeah, people will poke fun at you if they ever see you in it, but I could give a crap. I'm sitting in my stand warm and not moving. That's all I need.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

ccooper said:


> This guy has a very good point. Let see, buck has appeared at 25 yards from your stand and you are zipped up in a sleeping bag. That should be interesting.


It's not a problem at all. I've been there. Click this link:

http://www.heaterbodysuit.com/movie/camo_sit2_action.swf


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm concerned about putting it on in my climber. Is it possible to operate a climber with the suit on (maybe with your arms free of the suit, as when shooting)?


----------



## chrismtl (Oct 5, 2008)

I've never seen this suit, but I have stayed outside in -30(that IS minus 30, not 30 degrees) degrees celsius for multiple hours with just a puffy(down jacket), snowpants, boots, a tuque and gloves. If you get really cold, then a neck warmer is also an option, although the jacket I mentioned zips up pretty high. The thing is knowing what to buy. I recommend a mitten for the non shooting hand, and a thick glove for the other. Just regular snow boots are fine for the feet, and any tuque works just fine. If you get cold hands or feet, just buy a pair or two of the chemical hand warmers. They sell for $1.50 canadian per pair, and they work for 7 hours( actually do; I work at a store, we took out a pair at 10 AM and they were still warmish at 5 when we closed). I don't know how long most of you stay on your stand, but 7 hours seems long enough.

Recommendation:
Jacket- Canada goose(arctic expedition). If you get cold with that jacket, then it may be time to find a new place to live. http://www.canada-goose.com/18pr_chilliwack_parka.htm
They actually use those jackets on the arctic expedidions, and they retail for around $500 canadian. On top of that, they seem to be getting more popular as a street jacket, and we have already sold out of them at our store.

Everything else is whatever you feel like. Generally, snow pants aren't very warm, but it isn't too hard to find a good pair of boots, and gloves.


----------



## chrismtl (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but I just looked at the website.

Sorry for those who swear by it, but what a SCAM!!!! I can just buy a sleeping bag for 1/3 of the price and it will do the SAME thing. "It traps the warm air inside" like that is revolutionary thinking?!?!?! Sleeping bags are made to do the EXACT same thing, except this one has 2 legs.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*scam?*



chrismtl said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I just looked at the website.
> 
> Sorry for those who swear by it, but what a SCAM!!!! I can just buy a sleeping bag for 1/3 of the price and it will do the SAME thing. "It traps the warm air inside" like that is revolutionary thinking?!?!?! Sleeping bags are made to do the EXACT same thing, except this one has 2 legs.


Well then by all means, go and buy yourself a sleeping bag.

Thousands of us must be complete idiots.ukey:

Let us know how stealthy it is for you getting in and out of it to shoot your bow.

I didn't know sleeping bags were made to be wind proof, waterproof and silent.

And the 2 short legs are pretty important to safely change position in the stand.

The two shoulder straps, the cut of the garment, all comes into play when the moment comes to get out and shoot.


----------



## chrismtl (Oct 5, 2008)

MNmike said:


> Well then by all means, go and buy yourself a sleeping bag.
> 
> Thousands of us must be complete idiots.ukey:
> 
> ...


Or you could just buy a jacket, and then you never need to get out. Check the post above. Also, I have a couple of friends who have water/wind proof sleeping bags.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*thats fine.*



chrismtl said:


> Or you could just buy a jacket, and then you never need to get out. Check the post above. Also, I have a couple of friends who have water/wind proof sleeping bags.


But I like the fact of not getting all sweated up on a walk in.

I can wear a fairly light amount of clothing and when the shot is to be made, I'm not all bulked up with multi layers of clothes.

Heck I must have $2000 in Grey Wolf woolens stuff that I do like. But when the temps go sub teen and the wind goes up, I like a option that will allow me to sit the entire day if I choose.

No more needing heavy stuff, including hand wear. Just thin gloves.


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

I used mine for the first time this morning, It was 28 degrees and I stayed toasty even after having to unzip every 15 minutes to rattle. The HBS is the best piece of hunting equipment I've ever purchased. When I stay warm I am a much better hunter.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

I think the concept is good, but I do believe that an accomplished seamstress could do the same thing, or make something just as effective with a sleeping bag. What about this suit justifies the 300 dollar price tag? There is no Gortex in it. There is no more insulation than in my hunting overalls. The idea of being in a warm pocket of air, while I'm on stand, will almost surely increase the time I can spend on stand. That has to be a good thing. But 300 dollars or more is exorbitant! I'd be willing to pay half that much-which would be the price of good hunting clothes. Why is it worth so much?


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

danesdad said:


> I'm concerned about putting it on in my climber. Is it possible to operate a climber with the suit on (maybe with your arms free of the suit, as when shooting)?


The idea is heat without bulk. Sure, I have enough clothes to stand for 7 hours in -30 C, but it doesn't do me any good if I'm bulked up like the stay puff marshmallow man. It's tough to draw a bow when you have 5 shirts and three coats on. Plus, when you are layered like that, you cant walk too far without getting sweaty. The HBC would end all that. I could carry it to the stand, then sit in it with maybe only a T-shirt and sweat shirt (basically the same clothes I wear while practicing archery). And I would not get cold. That is enormously appealing to my style of hunting (sit and wait). But the cost is just too high.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Got it*

LOVE IT. The only issue is finding a way to stop my binos and range finder from fogging. It is so warm inside the suit that when I take my binos from out of the suit, they fog up because of the dramatic temperature change. Some problems are worth having.:smile:

As for putting it on while in my climber. Very simple. I climb with it on my back with the carrying system it comes with. Once everything is secure with my stand and my HSS is fixed to the tree I sit down and put on my boot blankets. Don’t skip this step or you will likely ruin your suit s your boots will catch and rip the interior. I then unroll my suit. I zip it all the way down. While seated I slide both of my feet into the suit. I slowly work the suit up so that my feet are solidly in the bottom of the foot space. Once my feet are in all the way, I work the suit up my body towards my waist. Once I get it to my waist, I zip the suit up to my waist. I then stand up and fix my arms in the straps and finish the zipping. I will admit it took a little getting used to. I mean even the largest platforms shrink considerably with all of the bulk around your feet, but after a few times it was a cinch.

One tip - get rid of the booties that come with the suit and get yourself a pair of the new, thin Arctic Shield Boot Blankets. (Hit up eBay, I got mine brand new for $22.00). These help cut down CONSIDERABLY on the bulk around your feet and I'm sure they help with the warmth.

Try it, you'll love it and if you don't, it won’t last long in the classifieds:smile:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Could you*

draw you bow with all of that gear on?





chrismtl said:


> I've never seen this suit, but I have stayed outside in -30(that IS minus 30, not 30 degrees) degrees celsius for multiple hours with just a puffy(down jacket), snowpants, boots, a tuque and gloves. If you get really cold, then a neck warmer is also an option, although the jacket I mentioned zips up pretty high. The thing is knowing what to buy. I recommend a mitten for the non shooting hand, and a thick glove for the other. Just regular snow boots are fine for the feet, and any tuque works just fine. If you get cold hands or feet, just buy a pair or two of the chemical hand warmers. They sell for $1.50 canadian per pair, and they work for 7 hours( actually do; I work at a store, we took out a pair at 10 AM and they were still warmish at 5 when we closed). I don't know how long most of you stay on your stand, but 7 hours seems long enough.
> 
> Recommendation:
> Jacket- Canada goose(arctic expedition). If you get cold with that jacket, then it may be time to find a new place to live. http://www.canada-goose.com/18pr_chilliwack_parka.htm
> ...


----------



## drummeister (Aug 17, 2006)

i bought one last year and it is without question the best piece of cold weather gear you can own.just the fact that you can dress in not much more than you do early in the season is what sold me.like someone else said it doesnt do much good to wear everything you own to stay on stand and then not be able to shoot your bow,that cost me my first P&Y deer two years ago.pricey, but worth every penny,in my opinion.


----------



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

I agree totally. Tried out a friends this year, and it was great. I bought one the next day and love it as long as the temp is 25F or less or very windy. Otherwise, its too dang warm! It is very easy to get into on stand and unzipping to shoot is easy and quiet. Might be the best piece of gear I own, except for my bow!


----------



## garywayne (Nov 21, 2008)

How is the suit for scent control? If it is as warm as everyone says it is won't it start smelling after a while? And if that's the case how does it wash?


----------



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

I've got one and like it a lot, but I've only used it for firearm deer hunting in ground blinds. My wife has used it more than me as she tends to get cold easy. She has never gotten cold though wearing the Heater Body Suit.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

garywayne said:


> How is the suit for scent control? If it is as warm as everyone says it is won't it start smelling after a while? And if that's the case how does it wash?


Great question!


----------



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

I just wash it in my machine with sport wash, then dry it with an old tennis shoe in the dryer to fluff it up, and hang it outside as much as possible. I store it in a tote with balsam boughs. It will get no smellier than any other hunting duds. It doesn't get that dirty eithor since you only wear it on stand and not while walking around. 

The only down side to it is that it weighs a lot (I'd guess about 10 pounds). It has back pack straps though so it packs well. You just can't pack it along with a day pack. It can also be interesting to get into. I didn't have any problems when I used it, but my wife complained that it was hard to get into in close quarters with all her other cloths on. Then again you aught to see how she dresses. Even with the body suit, she still wears more cloths than that Kid who shot his eye out in the Christmas story who fell down and couldn't get up.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

"Randy lay there like a slug. It was his only defense."


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*nearing the end of the season...*

My first season with the HBS.:darkbeer:

I've used this over a dozen times now and like it more each day.

It has easily standed up to -25 windchills without me having to get layered up to the point of inability to move.

I have not had problems getting this thing on.

A question was asked about scent control.

I would say it conrols your scent in some ways. You have a outter layer on that is not sweated up.

I haven't had a situation where I was sweating wearing it. If I did, that would be a indicator that I was WAY over dressed.


----------



## poppa5685 (Jan 29, 2007)

danesdad said:


> Has anyone ever used the Heater Body Suit? It seems like good idea, but the cost is so high, I'd probably never get one. I might be able to justify it if it was absolutely perfect and I came into some extra cash. Anybody have one? Positive or negative?


go to cdsportswear.com and check these suits out. i bought one of these this fall and i was scepticle until my first trip to the woods with these on. they do everything carol says they will do at a fraction of the price.:flame:


----------

